

How Y Combinator Schools Tech Startups  - fallentimes
http://origin-www.fastcompany.com/magazine/134/fast-talk-startup-school.html?#

======
pg
Jessica wishes the world to know she is 8 months pregnant in that picture, not
just fat.

~~~
jl
Looks like my plan for my all-black outfit to have a "slimming" effect
backfired :)

~~~
david927
Everyone can recognize the glow.

------
swombat
That has to be one of the shortest, least informative articles I've ever read
about YCombinator.

Budget cuts at FastCompany?

~~~
jwilliams
Well, if you weren't familiar with YC, it's informative - perhaps informative
enough to go find out more.

I did think the use of the "schools" verb in the title was a bit odd (Means
something less positive to me).

~~~
tommusic
Though it is a little inaccurate; the article is dated too recently to miss
that Boston is right out.

Perhaps it was built awhile back, and just recently published?

~~~
jwilliams
Well judging from the pg's 8 months pregnant comment, it would place it (the
photo at least) 3 months ago... Which would have been before the announcement.

(Although, when I said schools, I mean it's use as a verb, not the two
different locations).

~~~
tommusic
I just recognized that I missed this reply!

What I meant to call as inaccurate is that the article is dated 18 March and
describes the two locations; post-announcement publication.

Your consideration of the word "schools" was not at all being indicted.

Your dating of the picture was some nice cross-referencing!

------
unalone
That all-orange room is snazzy, and it shows up in all the photographs. What
is that spiky wall made of?

~~~
picasso81
Go Kate! (the architect).

Also wishing there was more meat to the article.

~~~
unalone
Is there a link to info about the architecture somewhere?

------
gcheong
The article was a bit short so is there anything to be understood about YC
from the photo where Jessica and Trevor are sitting up in the front and Paul
is standing way in the back?

------
TheSOB88
Did anybody not know any of these 80 words yet?

